# Angeln bei Side (Türkei)



## guese1 (22. September 2016)

Hallo
Fliege in den Herbstferien mit meiner Familie in die Türkei
(Nähe Side)
Mein Sohn will unbedingt paar Angelklamotten mitnehmen.
Ich weiss selber das dort im Meer nicht besonders mit Fischen ist.
Was würdet ihr mitnehmen? Kann man vom Strand überhaupt was
fangen? MFG guese1 Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## *luckyluke* (22. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Side (Türkei)*

Also mit Posenmontage geht überall was.
Such dir paar Steinpackungen.
Als Köder nimmst du Brot mit zermatschten Sardinien oder Tintenfisch.

Wenn man sich etwas Mühe gibt,findet man in anderen Threads auch Antworten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Side (Türkei)*

Fingerlange Fische als kurzweiliges Vergnügen fängt man genug vom Strand aus.
Paternoster aus mehreren 8er - 12 er Haken und am Ende ein 15-50gr. Blei. Köder: z.B. kleine Fetzen rohes Hähnchenfleisch.

Auswerfen und einzuppeln.
Klappt sehr gut.


----------



## guese1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Side (Türkei)*

Hallo
Wir waren letztes Jahr im Oktober in Kusadasi
Haben kein Angelgerät mitgehabt.Mein Sohn Lukas((Jahre)
angelt sehr gerne.Sind in einem Angelschop gewesen der
hat uns mit einem Einheimischen Fischer bekannt gemacht.
Sind mit dem ca. 2 km rausgefahren und haben mit 2 Haken
ca. Grösse 6 und ca.50g Blei in 12 Meter tiefe auf Grund
gefischt.Köder Fischfetzen und Krabben.in 3 Stunden ca.
30 Fische von 15-30cm.
Jetzt nehmen wir paar Angelklamotten mit.
2 Ruten zum Grundangeln, Spinnrute vielleicht paar Rapallas.
Unser Hotel ist in Kumköy(Bei Side) Vielleicht finden wir Dort
einen Fischer der mit uns rausfährt oder angenl Abends vom
Strand. Das es wohl nichts dolles mit fangen wird ist uns beiden
klar nur wir angeln sehr gerne.Es geht ind der nähe auch ein Fluß rein aber keine Ahnung mal schauen.Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp.Gruß guese1


----------



## guese1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Side (Türkei)*

Hallo
In einer Woche gehts los.
Das gute :Angelgepäck ist kostenlos.
Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?
Gruß guese1


----------

